# 2007 Galileo on a diet



## DPN (Jun 5, 2007)

For anyone interested, here's what I went with...with actual weights saved from the stock Ultegra equipped bike.

Easton Orion II wheels saved 416 grams from stock Shimano WH-R550 wheels.
Thomson Elite Seat Post 31.6 190 grams from stock M.o.S.T. post.
Toupe 143 saddle 148 grams from stock M.o.S.T. saddle.
Lightweight skewer vs. quick release 58 grams.
Michelin AirComp Tubes 65.6 grams.
Easton EC90 SLX Equipe bars 92 grams from stock M.o.S.T. bars.
FAS Carbon Pro Compact crankset 218 grams from stock M.o.S.T. crankset.
FSA Platinum Pro Ti BB 24 grams from stock FSA Ultimax Cro-Mo BB.
Veloplugs vs. rim tape 30.6 grams.
Dura Ace 10 speed cassette 69 grams from stock Ultegra 12-27 cassette.
Carbon RavX Alpha cage 36 grams.
Nylon cage bolts 6 grams.
Computer / cadence magnets 5.4 grams.
Cut seatpost 28.1 grams.
Total so far 1386.7 grams or 3.06 pounds. 

I'm still looking at pedals, and maybe rear derailleur pulleys. Any other candidates? I decided to go with an Easton EA70 2 bolt stem, which is kinda what Easton recommends for use with the EC90 bars, but that's pretty much a wash as far as the stock M.o.S.T. bars are concerned.

Thanks,

DPN


----------



## tod (Mar 4, 2006)

18.6 as pictured (without the Garmin 305 but with its mounts and cadence/speed sensor) if anyone cares.


----------



## DPN (Jun 5, 2007)

tod said:


> 18.6 as pictured (without the Garmin 305 but with its mounts and cadence/speed sensor) if anyone cares.



Nice bike!!!

How do you like the wheels? What do they weigh???

DPN


----------



## tod (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks. The wheels aren't particularly light. They weigh 1613g which is pretty much in line with what they have been listed on the 'net (1630, if I remember correctly). They are O.K., I wouldn't recommend them for any clydsdales. The reason I have them is they were collecting dust in a shop I frequent. They were some take-offs from a Lightspeed they sold a while back and the guys forgot about them. So, I paid $200 brand new. I figured I really couldn't go wrong at that price.


----------



## DPN (Jun 5, 2007)

tod said:


> Thanks. The wheels aren't particularly light. They weigh 1613g which is pretty much in line with what they have been listed on the 'net (1630, if I remember correctly). They are O.K., I wouldn't recommend them for any clydsdales. The reason I have them is they were collecting dust in a shop I frequent. They were some take-offs from a Lightspeed they sold a while back and the guys forgot about them. So, I paid $200 brand new. I figured I really couldn't go wrong at that price.


Wow...that was a great price on those wheels...

Are they tubulars???

DPN


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a 2007 Galileo. I swapped out the Ultegra for Centaur and put it on Orion II wheels as well. I like the wheels a lot. ride is very comfortable. I'm 6' 4" 195, so felt their extra strength was key, plus they're fairly light weight.


----------



## tod (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry for the slow response. The wheels are clinchers. They seem to be pretty durable. They bounced across a six-inch deep hole cut out of the pavement without having to be trued (don't ask!). The shock was enough to pinch flat one of my tires. I was lucky to semi-bunny hop after I saw the chasm and not kill both tires. But, I only weigh 127 lbs., so that tells you how brutal the hole was. 

Anyway, how do you like the EC90 bars? Are they similar in depth and shape to the stockers? As you can see by the photo, my bars a cocked at a funny angle to get the hoods somewhat flat. I would like to alleviate this situation.

Do you have a photo to post?

Thanks,
Tod


----------

